# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Tentang susunan filter

## Aziz999

Selamat malam para suhu ...
Mohon pencerahannya 
Langsung saja 
Kemarin saya baru rubah susunan filter nih 
Asalnya
Chamber 1 ==> brush 
Chamber 2 ==> crystal bio + biobal 
Chamber 3 ==> UV + pompa
Bakki shower == > full crystal bio 

Nah sekarang saya rubah susunannya

Chamber 1 ==> japmat
Chamber 2 ==> brush
Chamber 3 ==> UV + pompa 
Bakki shower => full cristal bio

Nah pertanyaan saya tidak apa apa klw filter biologi di taruh di trakhir sedangkan UV di chamber belakangnya 

Terima kasih suhu mohon pencerahannya

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aziz999

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dienz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Septian_Bsp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

